# Webbed Penis



## tchector1 (Sep 21, 2009)

What is the CPT code for a webbed penis?


----------



## dabroussard (Sep 21, 2009)

doesnt sound like a procedure to me. Do you really mean a CPT?


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 21, 2009)

I never hear of that but would you be able to post the op note?


----------

